# Georgina aus dem Promi Big Brother Haus oben ohne 1X



## General (25 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Harrison (26 Sep. 2013)

Irgendwie sieht Georgina ja verdammt geil aus. Toller Körper, tolle Brüste. Sieht nackt verdammt scharf aus. Über den Rest schweige ich lieber.


----------



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2013)

und straff stehen ihre Zwillinge 

Danke General für den Beweis, das ihr Hirn runtergewandert ist


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2013)

Repost, ich bin mir sicher


----------



## rotmarty (26 Sep. 2013)

Typische Silikontitten!!!


----------



## trooper16 (26 Sep. 2013)

super ))


----------



## moschino (26 Sep. 2013)

war das frueher ein mann ???


----------



## tommie3 (26 Sep. 2013)

Der Chirurg war wohl nicht so der könner


----------



## comatron (26 Sep. 2013)

"Oben ohne" stimmt bei der immer !


----------



## odo1409 (26 Sep. 2013)

sieht super aus...
is aber net mehr ganz dicht die alte xD


----------



## Padderson (26 Sep. 2013)

Harrison schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht Georgina ja verdammt geil aus. Toller Körper, tolle Brüste. Sieht nackt verdammt scharf aus. Über den Rest schweige ich lieber.



gut ausgedrückt:thumbup:


----------



## GTILenny (26 Sep. 2013)

nice, sind die echt? wenn ja, schon brutal geile dinger !


----------



## Rayne (27 Sep. 2013)

Schade, hätte länger bei PBB bleiben können...  
Wobei eher ne Normale Staffel als die paar Tage aktion


----------



## mrlazyboy (27 Sep. 2013)

na dass ist ja nicht so der hit


----------



## hansidu1 (28 Sep. 2013)

How can I see the pic? It is broken?


----------



## Danny1180 (28 Sep. 2013)

Naja wenn der rest nicht wäre!!!!!


----------



## masoherrin (29 Sep. 2013)

Super sexy aber total leer in der Birne


----------



## Yetibaby (29 Sep. 2013)

die braut hat was THX fürs bild


----------



## Hund18 (29 Sep. 2013)

Geile Sau!


----------



## MrLeiwand (29 Sep. 2013)

sehr geile dinger danke


----------



## Wackldackli (30 Sep. 2013)

Zum anbeissen...danke


----------



## Afrocola (2 Okt. 2013)

danke sehr, vielmals....


----------



## hoshi21 (2 Okt. 2013)

schöner körper, leider leerer kopf


----------



## hyneria (2 Okt. 2013)

kann mich dem nur anschliessen


----------



## Bamba123 (2 Okt. 2013)

Danke fürs Bild


----------



## hirnknall (2 Okt. 2013)

Pffft, wer ist die Frau überhaupt, Promi Big Brother, na ja


----------



## Wollmuetzenmann (4 Okt. 2013)

Die Cams von SAT1 haben sie auch halbnackt erwischt. Die Tüten sind in den Bonusclips zu sehen.


----------



## buchu (4 Okt. 2013)

im stehen wie im liegen....


----------



## machalla123 (6 Okt. 2013)

billig, willig!


----------



## Ewald (30 Okt. 2013)

General schrieb:


>



Sehr schön


----------



## aldoraine23 (31 Okt. 2013)

dumm wie brot heiss wie frittenfett


----------



## frank3434 (13 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Watamellinz (14 Nov. 2013)

Besser als erwartet


----------



## V.I.P.E.R (14 Nov. 2013)

super, danke!


----------



## Phate76 (14 Nov. 2013)

Die Möpse sidn im Gegensatz zu ihrem Schädel definitiv NICHT hohl


----------



## kingkill85 (22 Nov. 2013)

hübsch ist sie ja ... :thx:


----------



## svenreal123 (22 Nov. 2013)

Wow. Typisch. Danke!


----------



## redbow (28 Nov. 2013)

sieht schön knackig aus


----------



## splitediting (3 Dez. 2013)

Nice  haha


----------



## jollyroga (15 Dez. 2013)

vielen Dank


----------



## yaya1889 (15 Dez. 2013)

möchtegern frau


----------



## oneman4 (15 Dez. 2013)

Unglaublich heiss die frau, thx!


----------



## Lord531 (15 Dez. 2013)

Danke. Von ihr gibt es zu wenig Bilder, leider


----------



## Shadofox (19 Dez. 2013)

also hässlich ist sie nicht.. aber es gibt deutlich hübschere


----------

